# Habitation check Autotrail



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Where do you all stay if you are booked in to have some work done on your vehicles?

We have stayed at Prospect Farm before but we were wondering if there are any nearer campsites.

Or has anyone stayed outside the premises overnight?

Thanks in anticipation :wink: 

Regards

Dean


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Bumped :roll:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

You are obviously a good bit from me Fairportgoer,but I can recomend Motorhomes Scotland,Carfin,nr Motherwell.Competative prices and they do a good job..If you were coming this way and decided to use them you are welcome to perch on my driveway overnight,we are only a mile from motorhomes Scotland.
seamus.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Afternoon All,

I think that I need to clarify where the habitation check is being done  

It is at Auto-Trail headquaters Grimsby.

Thanks for you kind offer Seamusog :wink: 

Regards

Dean


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They may let you stay on their site but if not there is a vacant site just along along the road a few hundred yards, we spent two nights there while friends had work done on their van. It was fine, Alan.


----------

